# bale slice



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

tried this on a machinery thread with no response . i would really like to know if any one ever did balage with a New Holland round baler with the optional "bale slice" I have heard some say the slice is a no-no for balage and i read somewhere if you use the max of 8 knives it is perfect balage .


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I had a NH BR780 with slice option. I bought it to market both dry hay and balage to dairies with tmr mixers. The slicer works great on dry hay, does just like the literature says. Worked great on balage to as a far as feeding and being pre-cut for the tmr's. The problem with balage, if you get a pinhole in the plastic, the air will travel thru the slice to the core of the bale and mold the entire bale. The slicer leaves a cut in the bale that goes all the way to the core and is easy passage for air to travel and cause huge problems. Solid or uncut bales, the air will penetrate the first inch or so and usually not make it any further. DO NOT USE THE SLICER FOR BALAGE, if you want to precut balage, buy a baler with a chopper instead. These balers actually make denser bales and ferment better than unchopped bales.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Isn't the bale slice supposed to retract a few inches before the the bale is full size? I think that is something that is programable via the monitor.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

the dealer has told us the exact same as what gearclash said, he does not have any balage customers who use the slice, all use cutters . We would like to buy a new NH 7060 with slice we did not want to buy a baler with a cutter and we do not want to put unprocessed hay in our tmr mixer we are continuing to research the slice option as quality balage is the priory. I am starting to think the bale slice was not popular so maybe it is not good . A local custom operator said he would never by another baler with a cutter it slows him down and causes problems


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've been told though that even with the teeth retracted on the cutter its still hard on leaves when baling dry hay and will strip em off unless the hay is a little tough. Any truth to this? Was also told you haven't plugged a round baler yet until you plug one with a rotor cut.


----------

